# Return to the frontline against the Anti's such as APA



## Horny Toad

I can now officially announce that I have returned to IHS committee duties after a fourteen year rest! It was unanimously voted that I was co-opt'ed onto the committee into a position (yet untitled) that will allow a voice and a prospective of the commercial side of the industry within the IHS. I would like to thank all concerned for showing their faith in me and my abilities. 

I intend to attend the next committee meeting, find my feet and then become more active and vocal. I have a long history with Chris Newman of the FBH and many of the committee of the IHS and I am looking forward to resuming active duties - including the fight against the APA and their cronies.


----------



## Pete Q

v-max said:


> I can now officially announce that I have returned to IHS committee duties after a fourteen year rest! It was unanimously voted that I was co-opt'ed onto the committee into a position (yet untitled) that will allow a voice and a prospective of the commercial side of the industry within the IHS. I would like to thank all concerned for showing their faith in me and my abilities.
> 
> I intend to attend the next committee meeting, find my feet and then become more active and vocal. I have a long history with Chris Newman of the FBH and many of the committee of the IHS and I am looking forward to resuming active duties - including the fight against the APA and their cronies.


Great news, another bad day for the apa.


----------



## beardedlady

thats fab news :2thumb:


----------



## penfold

well done and good luck :2thumb:its good to have the commercial voice being heard


----------



## Horny Toad

Thanks guys!


----------



## brittone05

Great news - couldn't agree with Pete more


----------



## Janine00

kangxuanaw said:


> find my feet and then become more active and vocal. I have a long history with Chris Newman of the FBH and many of the committee of the IHS and I am looking forward to resuming active duties


Hello...... do we have a parrot or an anti??... :lol2:

Welcome back Kev, heard a bit about you, and look forward to meeting you...... Hope you've had a good breather as there is a long, tough hill climb ahead and I tell you now..... some of us are going to need regular doses of oxygen (or something) if we hope to make it to the top! : victory:

Hopefully, we can start to pull together a little more in the future instead of all going our seperate ways and pulling against each other..... J


----------



## SnakeBreeder

Good luck in the new position Kevin. :2thumb:


----------



## Horny Toad

Thanks folks!


----------



## Horny Toad

zhaoyongqie2025 said:


> that will allow a voice and a prospective of the commercial side of the industry within the IHS. I would like to thank all concerned for showing their faith in me and my abilities. image


Did I miss some fun?!! :lol2:

Thanks for all the well wishes. All I can say, is that I hope I slot back into the fold and prove to be useful to the Society and ultimately, the hobby.


----------



## Khonsu

Fight he god fight & good luck :2thumb:


----------



## Mynki

So kevin, almost 2 years on, tell us how you've been fighting the APA and what has been achieved.


----------



## Jabba the mentor

Mynki said:


> So kevin, almost 2 years on, tell us how you've been fighting the APA and what has been achieved.


looks like nothing enjoying life on donated money maybe??


----------



## bothrops

Jabba the mentor said:


> looks like nothing enjoying life on donated money maybe??


How about you tell us what you've done?

For someone so vocally against any one else that even attempts to help our hobby, you are very quiet regarding your efforts.

Your constant anti FBH/IHS sentiments are becoming increasingly tiresome and I don't think I'm alone in thinking its about time you put up or shut up.


----------



## Jabba the mentor

bothrops said:


> How about you tell us what you've done?
> 
> For someone so vocally against any one else that even attempts to help our hobby, you are very quiet regarding your efforts.
> 
> Your constant anti FBH/IHS sentiments are becoming increasingly tiresome and I don't think I'm alone in thinking its about time you put up or shut up.


Put up or shut up not very professional for an admin. How about the FBH tell the public where there donations are being spent? Maybe an annual in comings and out goings?


----------



## bothrops

Jabba the mentor said:


> Put up or shut up not very professional for an admin. How about the FBH tell the public where there donations are being spent? Maybe an annual in comings and out goings?


Professional? You think we get paid!?


Like I said, your trawling of the forum to attack Chris and the FBH at every possible opportunity is tiresome and getting old.

If you really care how the FBH spend the donations, why not get involved, help out, offer suggestions and generally assist in a supportive and constructive way.


...or are snide comments on internet forums all you've got to offer?


----------



## Jabba the mentor

bothrops said:


> Professional? You think we get paid!?
> 
> 
> Like I said, your trawling of the forum to attack Chris and the FBH at every possible opportunity is tiresome and getting old.
> 
> If you really care how the FBH spend the donations, why not get involved, help out, offer suggestions and generally assist in a supportive and constructive way.
> 
> 
> ...or are snide comments on internet forums all you've got to offer?


Get involved, help out? How? The only way to do that seems to be to donate money. One suggestion Tell the people that donate money what its being spent on instead of being a secret society that tells people nothing of any real value to the hobby


----------



## colinm

What donations? The last time that the F.B.H. asked for donations was to fight the court case at Doncaster. All of of the positions are unpaid. 

Join a club or society , contribute in a positive way thats how you get involved. The F.B.H. is an umbrella society for the affiliated clubs and societies. Its not a secret society, you can see that Chris Newman posts relevant articles on here regularly. Obviously he cannot disclose all of what is going on on a public forum. There are all kinds of people that look at this forum.


----------



## Colin Clark

Jabba the mentor said:


> Get involved, help out? How? The only way to do that seems to be to donate money. One suggestion Tell the people that donate money what its being spent on instead of being a secret society that tells people nothing of any real value to the hobby







I am the FBH treasurer, the committee are non-paid. Chris receives some support financially from REPTA, but thats it. Contributions are made by the affiliated societies and donations from the general Herp community that can see that we are fighting their corner with regards to the hobby.
If you want to see FBH accounts join an affiliated society, accounts are published each year.

I have been away from this forum for some time, because of keyboard warriors such as yourself that make juvenile attacks anomalously. These attacks are cowardly and only serve to help those people that want to see an end to reptile keeping in this country. This has been stated on national television by the Animal Protection Agency PLC. 

People such as yourself make me ask the question - why are we bothering to try to help these people?
Its because the majority of reptile keepers, in this I include everything from Treefrogs to Tortoises are concerned that their human rights to keep these animals is being threatened, shows are just the start.

Regards


----------



## Jabba the mentor

Colin what makes me a keyboard worrier? 
Doesn't matter how much you butter it up if you ask for public donations the public has the right to know where the money goes.


----------



## Colin Clark

Jabba,

Difference is, we are not stood on railway platforms shaking tins. We are asking hobbyists to support the cause. I have already stated join an affiliated society if you want to see accounts. Do the APA PLC post their accounts on a forum?

Regards


----------



## Khonsu

Jabba the mentor said:


> Colin what makes me a keyboard worrier?
> Doesn't matter how much you butter it up if you ask for public donations the public has the right to know where the money goes.


 It sounds like somebody didn't get picked when everybody lined up for football practise, time to move on & get a life


----------



## Jabba the mentor

Colin Clark said:


> Jabba,
> 
> Difference is, we are not stood on railway platforms shaking tins. We are asking hobbyists to support the cause. I have already stated join an affiliated society if you want to see accounts. Do the APA PLC post their accounts on a forum?
> 
> Regards


The point being why should a member of the public have to join an affiliated society to find out where there money has been spent if they have donated to the FBH?


----------



## colinm

But has this member of society made a donation?


----------



## Jabba the mentor

colinm said:


> But has this member of society made a donation?


Maybe


----------



## colinm

Jabba the mentor said:


> The point being why should a member of the public have to join an affiliated society to find out where there money has been spent if they have donated to the FBH?


Why wouldn`t they want to join. For your £20 per year you have meetings, magazines, talks and strangely enough you meet fellow hobbyists one to one.


----------



## redbull23

Just a conspiracy theorist. Too worried the reptile illuminati is making off with peoples money. Not his by the sounds of it.
On another note though where could i find more info and make donations?


----------



## Sid crock

colinm said:


> Why wouldn`t they want to join. For your £20 per year you have meetings, magazines, talks and strangely enough you meet fellow hobbyists one to one.


Join ESRAS for £12 per year, 12 meetings tea/coffee cake biscuits free.
Get to talk to me at any time(its not all good).Do displays over Sussex with your pets. Get 2 votes on the committee, and know 1st hand what is going on. O and see the FBH accounts. All this for £12.


----------



## Sid crock

Come and say hello at Donny at the ESRAS table, i'm the tall good looking one(that's if you don't get there. If you do i'm the short fat old man). Or just have a hold of One the retic, i bite more then him.


----------



## Janine00

Jabba the mentor said:


> *Colin what makes me a keyboard worrier?
> *Doesn't matter how much you butter it up if you ask for public donations the public has the right to know where the money goes.


 
Have you ever turned up at an FBH conference to listen and discuss with others who may have different views to you logically (even if sometimes emotionally)??

Do you attend any local meetings where there is some form of membership, preferably that has members that provide their time or some funding (voluntarily) to support the promotion of herpetology and our right to keep reps?


Just my thoughts of course.... J :whistling2:


----------



## Janine00

redbull23 said:


> Just a conspiracy theorist. Too worried the reptile illuminati is making off with peoples money. Not his by the sounds of it.
> On another note though where could i find more info and make donations?


Federation of British Herpetologists - Reptiles for Life!

IHS Home - International Herpetological Society.

Just two of many places.... of course, if you need a good laugh and have plenty of time (I mean weeks, not hours)... you could always try trawling threads from a few particular members on this or other forums :lol2:
Not saying how true anything you find may be, but sometimes gives me a little giggle when I'm feeling particularly fed up and have nothing better to do..... :whistling2:


----------



## Jabba the mentor

The FBH ask for donations from the public so you should not have to join another society to find out where the public donations are being used


----------



## redbull23

Jabba the mentor said:


> The FBH ask for donations from the public so you should not have to join another society to find out where the public donations are being used


Where exactly does the money for cancer research go ...


----------



## ian14

Jabba the mentor said:


> The FBH ask for donations from the public so you should not have to join another society to find out where the public donations are being used


If people are worried about where their potential donations go, then there is a simple solution - don't donate. If people donate money then that is their personal choice. They have done so in good faith. If you donated money to a high street charity collector would you then demand to see the annual financial breakdown of how donations are used, or how your specific donation would be used? No. Of course not. So what's the difference?


----------



## Jabba the mentor

ian14 said:


> If people are worried about where their potential donations go, then there is a simple solution - don't donate. If people donate money then that is their personal choice. They have done so in good faith. If you donated money to a high street charity collector would you then demand to see the annual financial breakdown of how donations are used, or how your specific donation would be used? No. Of course not. So what's the difference?


So the same as the APA and RSPCA then ask no questions and give give give


----------



## ian14

Jabba the mentor said:


> So the same as the APA and RSPCA then ask no questions and give give give


No different to any other organisation. If you have concerns, don't donate. It really is that simple. Although there is a difference between the APA and RSPCA. One was formed by seasoned protesters who just want a cause to use, the other established by Royal mandate.

Nobody is forcing anyone to donate to the FBH or to any other organisation, including the APA and RSPCA. Those who agree with and support the APA stance will naturally donate to them, should they choose. Those wanting to support the FBH have the same option.

I fail to see the point you are trying to make.


----------



## thetong6969

i'd like to add i am now a member of the ihs.
why did i join again apart from getting in shows early?
simple anyone who owns a reptile or related thing should know by now
the apa and other people associated will no just stop at being a nuisance,i remember when there were shows at stockport town hall many many years ago and i fully support the ihs
the last court win at the dome,moneys spent were from donations!!!!! and from what i read it was a considerable amount too
so if no one gives what would of happened?a huge loss in terms of being able to keep reptiles etc (basic human rights to choose)
from what i have heard the apa don't just want reptiles and shows banned thats just the beginning,next it will be dogs cats anything people keep, and for the life of me i cannot sanely reason why anyone would question someone fighting your corner.
now i work silly shifts and so does my missus ,the nearest ihs meeting is a fair distance from me so i cannot go to many meetings,but i attend as many shows as i can each year 
i would like to say thanks guys i know you do a great job so to speak especially chris and richard and everyone else it's much appreciated


----------



## Jabba the mentor

ian14 said:


> No different to any other organisation. If you have concerns, don't donate. It really is that simple. Although there is a difference between the APA and RSPCA. One was formed by seasoned protesters who just want a cause to use, the other established by Royal mandate.
> 
> Nobody is forcing anyone to donate to the FBH or to any other organisation, including the APA and RSPCA. Those who agree with and support the APA stance will naturally donate to them, should they choose. Those wanting to support the FBH have the same option.
> 
> I fail to see the point you are trying to make.


The point I'm trying to make is there not the voice of the hoddy that people think come on £9k for a few days in Europe?


----------



## gwnm

Jabba the mentor said:


> The point I'm trying to make is there not the voice of the hoddy that people think come on £9k for a few days in Europe?


if you know they spent 9k in europe then you must know what else they are spending money on or are you just going on hearsay and speculation?

i like to make my own decisions and if i want to keep birds, amphibians or reptiles is down to me and not for someone else to dictate, personally i don't care where donations are spent, if i gave them the money then they can do with it as they wish


----------



## Colin Clark

Jabba the mentor said:


> The point I'm trying to make is there not the voice of the hoddy that people think come on £9k for a few days in Europe?


As previously stated I am the FBH Treasurer and I can assure you that the FBH has not spent £9K for a few days in Europe. We are volunteers, and donated money goes to fighting for reptile keeping to continue in this Country.

I would like to ask Jabba a question; Where did you get this nugget of information from?


----------



## kato

*That's all folks.*

That's all folks. This thread has run it's course. Feel free though to PM one another NICELY should you wish to take this further.

Simon.
Administrator.


----------

